
The Almanack of Naval Ravikant - swyx
https://www.navalmanack.com/
======
jamestimmins
Perhaps I’m alone here, but I find the common obsession with Naval creepy and
misplaced. From his content that I’ve read, he primarily spouts platitudes of
dubious substance.

------
MR4D
The book is free (or paid - your choice) on his site, or you can buy a
physical copy at Amazon.

I would love to see an autographed copy as an option, as he's giving all the
money to charity.

Finally, if you haven't read Naval, you should - the value per word from him
is astronomical.

~~~
rmvt
what would you recommend?

~~~
MR4D
Both. Download the pdf and buy the paper version on Amazon.

The latter would be a better option at a higher price if it were autographed.
I think he could sellout of them at $50 or more if autographed.

------
unraveller
Happiness gurus are the original antidepressants. They reframe the identity of
the client effortlessly causing dependence on the easy upkeep of that new
identity. But all sweet sounding mental models for learning indifference
eventually lose their ability to convince. Human's will always have legitimate
unique concerns worth actively suffering through to solve rather than
blanketing over.

------
throwaway9339
"I got lucky"

